# Ganz einfacher Countdown mit php Quelle



## Waleb (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich suche einen ganz einfachen Countdown, der die Sekundenanzahl die in einer php Datei gespeichert ist runterzählt im Format "XX Stunden XX Minuten und XX Sekunden". 

 Ich hab schon gesucht, aber quasi alle die ich gefunden habe hatten noch irgendwelche unnützen Zusatzfunktionen. 

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Quaese (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

im folgenden Script werden die Sekunden zu Beginn zugewiesen. Das kann wie im Beispiel
auch mit PHP erfolgen. Das Auslesen der Sekundenanzahl aus einer Datei überlasse ich dir.

```
// Sekunden mit PHP initialisiert
var lngSekunden = <?php echo("7359"); ?>;

function secondCount(){
  // Stunden berechnen
  intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
  // Stunden formatieren
  intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
  // Restsekunden berechnen
  lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;

  // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
  intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
  intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
  intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;

  // Sekunden formatieren
  intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;

  // Ausgabestring generieren
  strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;

  // Ausgabestring in DIV mit ID="countdownID" schreiben
  document.getElementById("countdownID").innerHTML = strZeit;

  // Sekunden dekrementieren
  lngSekunden--;
  // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
  if(lngSekunden >= 0)
    // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
    window.setTimeout("secondCount()", 1000);
}
```
Aufgerufen werden kann der Countdown zum Beispiel im *onload*-Event des BODYs.

Beispiel:

```
<body onload="secondCount();">
  <div id="countdownID"></div>
</body>
```
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## tittli (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich bin über die Suche auf diesen Thread gestossen, der Countdown funktioniert. Die Anzahl Sekunden aus einer Datenbank herauszuholen sollte mir auch möglich sein. 
Nun mein Problem: Wie kann ich, nachdem der Countdown bei 0 angelangt, ein neues Script ausführen.
Also konkret es geht um ein Browsergame: Nachdem der Countdown bei 0 ist, sollen die Daten in der Datenbank aktualisiert werden. Wie mach ich das?
danke und gruss


----------



## Quaese (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,

füge am Ende der Funktion an die if-Bedingung einen else-Zweig an, in dem du das gewünschte
Script aufrufst.

```
function secondCount(){

  // ... Bisherige Funktion ...

  // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
  if(lngSekunden >= 0)
    // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
    window.setTimeout("secondCount()", 1000);
  else
    // Script zum Aktualisieren der Datenbank
    // z.B. top.frames["frameTest"].location.href = "refresh_db.php";
}
```
Du könntest zum Beispiel ein Dokument in einem versteckten iFrame (frameTest) aufrufen, 
in dem du die Datenbank aktualisierst.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## fruchtzerg (24. März 2005)

du bracuhst nichmal einen iframe... rufe die selbe datei auf, und mache in den link ein ?action=aktu&building=lala&...

und dann ganz oben ein 
if($action=="aktu")
bla bla, aktualisierung


----------



## Waleb (27. März 2005)

Quaese hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> im folgenden Script werden die Sekunden zu Beginn zugewiesen. Das kann wie im Beispiel
> auch mit PHP erfolgen. Das Auslesen der Sekundenanzahl aus einer Datei überlasse ich dir.
> ...


 
 Das verstehe ich nicht, was muss ich da hin schreiben wenn ich die Zeit in einer Vaiablen stehen habe? Warum echo?



			
				Quaese hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <body onload="secondCount();">
> <div id="countdownID"></div>
> </body>
> ```


 
 Den Teil verstehe ich auch nicht, wie gebe ich den Countdown dann aus? 

 Sry, habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Javascript.


----------



## Quaese (28. März 2005)

Hi,

mit echo gibst du den Wert mit PHP aus. Dieser wird serverseitig ins Dokument geschrieben
und steht auf dem Client im JavaScript zur Verfügung.

Solltest du eine PHP-Variable ausgeben wollen, kannst Du das auch mit echo ausgeben.

```
// Sekunden mit PHP initialisiert
 var lngSekunden = <?php echo($intSekunden); ?>;
```
Der Wert wird mit

```
// Ausgabestring in DIV mit ID="countdownID" schreiben
  document.getElementById("countdownID").innerHTML = strZeit;
```
im Script im DIV-Container mit der ID *countdownID* ausgegeben.

Ich hoffe, deine Fragen sind hiermit beantwortet.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Waleb (28. März 2005)

Sry wenn ich mich etwas blöd anstelle, aber ich kapiere noch nicht ganz wie ich den Countdown nun ausgebe. 


```
?>
  //// JAVASCRIPT ////////////////////////////////////
  <script language="javascript">
  	// Sekunden mit PHP initialisiert
  var lngSekunden = <?php echo($restzeit); ?>;
  
  function secondCount(){
    // Stunden berechnen
    intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
    // Stunden formatieren
    intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
    // Restsekunden berechnen
    lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;
  
    // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
    intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
    intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
    intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;
  
    // Sekunden formatieren
    intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;
  
    // Ausgabestring generieren
    strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;
  
    // Ausgabestring in DIV mit ID="countdownID" schreiben
    document.getElementById("countdownID").innerHTML = strZeit;
  
    // Sekunden dekrementieren
    lngSekunden--;
    // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
    if(lngSekunden >= 0)
  	// Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
  	window.setTimeout("secondCount()", 1000);
  }
  <div id="countdownID"></div>
  </script>
  <?php
```
 
 So habe ich den eingebunden, aber es wird nichts angezeigt.


----------



## con-f-use (28. März 2005)

window.onload=secondCount <-- Muss noch in die <script>-tags

<div id="countdownID"></div> <-- Muss außerhalb der <script>-tags stehen

Sonst ist es richtig


----------



## Waleb (28. März 2005)

//// JAVASCRIPT ////////////////////////////////////
     ?>

 <script language="javascript" window.onload=secondCount>
     // Sekunden mit PHP initialisiert
 var lngSekunden = <?php echo($restzeit); ?>;

 function secondCount(){
   // Stunden berechnen
   intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
   // Stunden formatieren
   intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
   // Restsekunden berechnen
   lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;

   // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
   intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
   intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
   intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;

   // Sekunden formatieren
   intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;

   // Ausgabestring generieren
   strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;

   // Ausgabestring in DIV mit ID="countdownID" schreiben
   document.getElementById("countdownID").innerHTML = strZeit;

   // Sekunden dekrementieren
   lngSekunden--;
   // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
   if(lngSekunden >= 0)
     // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
     window.setTimeout("secondCount()", 1000);
 }
 </script>
 <?php
 echo '<div id="countdownID"></div>';

 es wird immer noch nichts angezeigt. Kann es sein das noch was ins body tag muss?


----------



## con-f-use (28. März 2005)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du schreibst onload="secondCount" in den Bodytag:
	
	
	



```
<html><head>
       ...
       </head>
       <body onload="secondCount"> 
       ...
       </body></html>
```
 
        Oder du schreibst die Zeile von oben (window.onload = secondCount in das Script selbst.
 Du hast es fälschlicherweise in den ersten <script>-Tag geschrieben. Ich hatte mich da wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber ich nahm an du hättest wenigstens etwas Ahnung von JS. Also so wäre es richtig:
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
    window.onload=secondCount;
   
   // Sekunden mit PHP initialisiert
   var lngSekunden = <?php echo($restzeit); ?>;
   
   function secondCount(){ 
   	intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
   	intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
   	lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;
   	intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
   	intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
   	intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;
   	intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;
  
   	strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;
  
 	  document.getElementById("countdownID").innerHTML = strZeit;
  
  	lngSekunden--;
 
  	if(lngSekunden >= 0) window.setTimeout("secondCount()", 1000);
  }
  </script>
  
  <div id="countdownID"></div>
```
Hab im Beispiel mal die lästigen Kommentare weggelassen...


----------



## Waleb (28. März 2005)

Danke dir, nun klappts


----------



## coReDaRk (1. April 2005)

Geht es auch mehrere von dem Countdown auf eine Seite zu bringen, ich krieg das irgendwie nicht hin, hab schon alles mögliche umbenannt =/

mfg dark


----------



## Waleb (1. April 2005)

jo, das könnt ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. April 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials198134.html


----------



## coReDaRk (1. April 2005)

danke, wer suchen kann ist klar im vorteil   *g*

mfg dark


----------



## Swiss_Morpheus (1. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen zusammen

Entschuldigt, dass ich dieses Thema wieder aufrolle. aber habe bis jetzt leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Das Script das gepostet wurde funktioniert einwandfrei... Nur möchten ich nun wissen, wie ich es am besten fertig bringe einen Befehl absetzen kann, um Werte in eine Datenbank zu schreiben, nachdem der Counter abgelaufen ist.

Mit einem PHP Befehl, den ich direkt in die else Anweisung geschrieben habe, scheint es irgendwie nicht zu klappen. Denke das ist so auch nicht mir PHP realisierbar, da die Seite neugeladen werden müsste.

Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp gebe, wie ich diesen Befehl am Besten absetze?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss


----------



## Quaese (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

in Antwort #4 wurde eine Möglichkeit vorgestellt - über einen iFrame. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre das Aufrufen einer Ajax-Funktion, die die Kommunikation mit dem Server übernimmt und somit die Aktualisierung der Datenbank anstösst.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Everen (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo, auch ich möchte / muss das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Ich habe keine Ahnung von JS und lerne gerade PHP.

Ich habe wirklich ewig nach einen Counter dieser art gesucht und dieser funktioniert super,nun aber meine Frage.


Ich habe mehr als eine Variable mit zeitangaben:


```
$zeit1 = 120;
$zeit2 = 90;
```

selbst wenn ich im JS bereich nur eine Variable habe...


```
var lngSekunden = <?php echo $zeit2; ?>;
```

... und im html dieses Div 2 mal habe ist aber nur einer vorhanden


```
<div id="countdownID"></div>
```

Ich muss das JS also mit mehreren Variablen füttern können und im html auch wieder ausgeben können.
Ich hoffe man versteht alles und mir kann/mag jemand helfen. Danke


----------



## Quaese (1. August 2013)

Hi,

eine ID muss innerhalb eines Dokuments eindeutig sein. Aus diesem Grund bringt es dir auch nichts, wenn du das DIV mit der gleichen ID häufiger in das Dokument einfügst.

Als Lösung müssten DIVs mit unterschiedlichen IDs existieren. Das Script müsste selbstverständlich angepasst werden.

Hier eine Möglichkeit:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<script type="text/javascript">
// Timerobjekt mit PHP initialisiert
var objTimer = {
        'countdownID_01': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo("7359"); ?>
        },
        'countdownID_02': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo("5000"); ?>
        }
    };

function secondCount(id){
    var lngSekunden = objTimer[id].lngSekunden,
        intStunden, lngHelpSekunden, intMinuten, intSekunden, strZeit;

    // Stunden berechnen
    intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
    // Stunden formatieren
    intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
    // Restsekunden berechnen
    lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;

    // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
    intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
    intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
    intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;

    // Sekunden formatieren
    intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;

    // Ausgabestring generieren
    strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;

    // Ausgabestring in DIV mit der übergebenen ID schreiben
    document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = strZeit;

    // Sekunden dekrementieren
    objTimer[id].lngSekunden = --lngSekunden;
    // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
    if(lngSekunden >= 0){
        // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
        window.setTimeout(function(){
            secondCount(id)
        }, 1000);
    }

}

window.onload = function(){
    secondCount('countdownID_01');
    secondCount('countdownID_02');
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
  <div id="countdownID_01"></div>
  <div id="countdownID_02"></div>
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Everen (1. August 2013)

Hallo, danke erstmal für die Hilfe. aber wie es so oft ist habe ich nun ein neues Problem.

Wenn ich es so mache (testseite)


```
<?php
$zeit1 = 74201;
$zeit2 = 65;
$zeit3 = 3620;
$zeit4 = 178;

?>
<script type="text/javascript">
// Timerobjekt mit PHP initialisiert
var objTimer = {
        'countdownID_01': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo $zeit1; ?>
        },
        'countdownID_02': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo $zeit2; ?>
        },
		'countdownID_03': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo $zeit3; ?>
        },
		'countdownID_04': {
            lngSekunden: <?php echo $zeit4; ?>
        }
    };
 
function secondCount(id){
    var lngSekunden = objTimer[id].lngSekunden,
        intStunden, lngHelpSekunden, intMinuten, intSekunden, strZeit;
 
    // Stunden berechnen
    intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
    // Stunden formatieren
    intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
    // Restsekunden berechnen
    lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;
 
    // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
    intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
    intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
    intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;
 
    // Sekunden formatieren
    intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;
 
    // Ausgabestring generieren
    strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;
 
    // Ausgabestring in DIV mit der übergebenen ID schreiben
    document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = strZeit;
 
    // Sekunden dekrementieren
    objTimer[id].lngSekunden = --lngSekunden;
    // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
    if(lngSekunden >= 0){
        // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
        window.setTimeout(function(){
            secondCount(id)
        }, 1000);
    }
 
}
 
window.onload = function(){
    secondCount('countdownID_01');
    secondCount('countdownID_02');
	secondCount('countdownID_03');
	secondCount('countdownID_04');
}
</script>

<?php
echo ' <div id="countdownID_01"></div>
	 <div id="countdownID_02"></div>
	 <div id="countdownID_03"></div>
	 <div id="countdownID_04"></div>';
?>
```

funktioniert es auch.

Doch wenn ich es versuche in meiner Seite einzubauen dann geht es nun nur wenn ich einen "ausbauen" link drücke sonst wird keine Zeit angezeigt.

Hier nochmal mein .php in der alles abläuft
diese .php wird in der index per if get includet und ich habe auch schon versucht das JS in headbereich der index,php zu legen allerdings zeigt er dann statt eine Zeit "NaN:NaN:NaN" denke mal weil die Variable da ja noch nicht gefüllt ist.
Also alles zusammen gesehen muss ich denke ich nur noch an der richtigen Stelle das JS haben oder? Verliere leider abundzu noch den überblick in meinen Code wenn es zuviel wird.



```
<?php
	$ee = mysql_query("SELECT userid, aktion, timestamp FROM aktionen WHERE userid = ".$userid."")
	or DIE ("MySQL-Fehler 9: " . mysql_error());
	while($ww = mysql_fetch_object($ee))
	{
	if($ww->aktion == "Traingsanlage")	{$imbau1 = 1; $imbau1_bauzeitende = $ww->timestamp;	$imbau1_fertigin = $ww->timestamp - time();}else{}
	if($ww->aktion == "Stadion")		{$imbau2 = 1; $imbau2_bauzeitende = $ww->timestamp;	$imbau2_fertigin = $ww->timestamp - time();}else{}
	}
	

	if(($_GET["ausbauen"]) == 1 or $_GET["ausbauen"] == 2)
	{
		if($_GET["ausbauen"] == 1 AND (!$imbau1) AND ($tr_an < 15))
		{$ausbau = 'Traingsanlage';
			// 1 Tag = 86400 Sekunden // 1 Stunde = 3600 Sekunden
				if($tr_an == 0)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 1)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 2)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 3)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 4)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 5)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 6)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 7)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 8)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 9)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 10)  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 11)  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 12)  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 13)  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($tr_an == 14)  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			else{}
		}
		
		if($_GET["ausbauen"] == 2 AND (!$imbau2) AND ($stadion < 15))
		{$ausbau = 'Stadion';
			// 1 Tag = 86400 Sekunden // 1 Stunde = 3600 Sekunden
				if($stadion == 0)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 1)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 2)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 3)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 4)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 5)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 6)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 7)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 8)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 9)	  {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 10)    {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 11)    {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 12)    {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 13)    {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			elseif($stadion == 14)    {$ausbauzeit = 10;}
			else{}
		}

		if($ausbau)
		{
		mysql_query("INSERT INTO aktionen SET  	userid = '".$userid."', 
												aktion = '".$ausbau."', 
												timestamp = '".(time() + $ausbauzeit)."'
					") or DIE ("MySQL-10: " . mysql_error());
					
			if($ausbau == "Traingsanlage")	{$imbau1 = 1;$imbau1_fertigin = $ausbauzeit;}else{}
			if($ausbau == "Stadion")		{$imbau2 = 1;$imbau2_fertigin = $ausbauzeit;}else{}
					
        }
		else
		{
		}		
				
	}
	else
	{
	}
	
	
	echo '
	
	<script type="text/javascript">
// Timerobjekt mit PHP initialisiert
var objTimer = {
        "countdownID_01": {
            lngSekunden: '.$imbau1_fertigin.'
        },
        "countdownID_02": {
            lngSekunden: '.$imbau2_fertigin.'
        }
    };
 
function secondCount(id){
    var lngSekunden = objTimer[id].lngSekunden,
        intStunden, lngHelpSekunden, intMinuten, intSekunden, strZeit;
 
    // Stunden berechnen
    intStunden = Math.floor(lngSekunden/(60*60));
    // Stunden formatieren
    intStunden = (intStunden < 10) ? "0"+intStunden : intStunden;
    // Restsekunden berechnen
    lngHelpSekunden = lngSekunden - intStunden*60*60;
 
    // Minuten berechnen, formatieren und Restsekunden berechnen
    intMinuten = Math.floor(lngHelpSekunden/60);
    intMinuten = (intMinuten < 10) ? "0"+intMinuten : intMinuten;
    intSekunden = lngHelpSekunden - intMinuten*60;
 
    // Sekunden formatieren
    intSekunden = (intSekunden < 10) ? "0"+intSekunden : intSekunden;
 
    // Ausgabestring generieren
    strZeit = intStunden + ":" + intMinuten + ":" + intSekunden;
 
    // Ausgabestring in DIV mit der übergebenen ID schreiben
    document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = strZeit;
 
    // Sekunden dekrementieren
    objTimer[id].lngSekunden = --lngSekunden;
    // Falls der Countdown noch nicht zurückgezählt ist
    if(lngSekunden >= 0){
        // Countdown-Funktion erneut aufrufen
        window.setTimeout(function(){
            secondCount(id)
        }, 1000);
    }
 
}
 
window.onload = function(){
    secondCount("countdownID_01");
    secondCount("countdownID_02");
}
</script>
	
	';
	
	echo "Trainingsanlage : ";
	if($tr_an){echo $tr_an;}
	else{echo "Keine ";}
	if($tr_an == 15){echo " h&ouml;chste Stufe erreicht!<br />";}else{
		if(!$imbau1){echo ' <a href="index.php?do=anlagen&ausbauen=1">ausbauen</a><br />';}
		else{echo " ausbau auf Stufe ".($tr_an + 1)." fertig in <div id='countdownID_01'></div><br />";}
	}
	
	echo "Stadion : ";
	if($stadion){echo $stadion;}
	else{echo "Keines ";}
	if($stadion == 15){echo " h&ouml;chste Stufe erreicht!<br />";}else{
		if(!$imbau2){echo ' <a href="index.php?do=anlagen&ausbauen=2">ausbauen</a><br />';}
		else{echo " ausbau auf Stufe ".($stadion + 1)." fertig in <div id='countdownID_02'></div><br />";}
	}

?>
```


EDIT: Habe den fehler nun gefunden wenn nur eine Stufe gerade ausgebaut wird und die andere nicht dann ist natürlich auch nur eine Variable gefüllt und deswegen zeigt er nix an.


----------

